# Day 2 embryo transfer success?



## Artemis17 (Nov 21, 2019)

Hi all

I was wondering if any of you have any success stories to share of embryo transfer of grade 2 quality embryos on day 2?
How many cells were the embryos?

Many thanks


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi

I had 2 embryos put back at day 2 and have 1 son.  I was worried, as I had never heard of a 2 day transfer before.  They were grade 1 and grade 2.  I don’t know how many cells, but the grade 1 must have had the right amount of cells.

Good luck
Stacey

X


----------



## Artemis17 (Nov 21, 2019)

Thanks for the quick reply Stacey! Yes, a grade 1 would have had four cells and very little fragmentation. Mine were both grade 2 with 3 cells. 
I had a day 2 transfer of a 4 cell grade 2 embryo a year ago which resulted in a chemical pregnancy so not feeling very optimistic.


----------

